# Club Fritos...



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all! 

Well, I didnt' hit big in Biloxi, so we will have to postpone the "Club Fritos getaway", or come up with some type of fundraiser for it. ound: 

I am SOO happy to be home, I did miss Gucci girl, ALOT. And the kids tell me that she missed us. Waited by the door, kept looking for us, etc. And she went on a food strike/depression  But, boy......has she been happy to see me! I have never got such an incredible greeting. She knows better than to jump on me, so she kept spinning in circles and whimpering in a happy sort of way. AND, she slept on TOP of me all night! LOL I guess she wanted to make sure I didn't go anywhere, ehh?ound: 

The people in Mississippi are just wonderful, SO friendly and accomadating. I highly recommend it. I'm still in a state of SHOCK over how bad the damage is from Katrina, and the fact that the majority of the town is still in shambles. I just can't believe that our country hasn't helped them rebuild more.  It looks like the hurricane hit a few months ago, not a few years ago...for as far as the eye could see, mostly foundations of where houses "used to be", and signs for businesses, but NO businesses behind them. Really very sad.

I have lots of threads to catch up on today  I also have to brush some mats out of Gucci (I guess I should showed my daughter how to brush her right. She seemed to forget to brush where her collar is, so you can imagine. And she has a few mats on her front legs??!! I've never seen them there before. I'm guessing she wasnt' brushed. 

I hope everyone is doing well 

Sorry I can't foot the bill for a Club Fritos vacation  I only won about $280. That won't get us far. ound: 

hugs,
Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Glad you had a good time Kara! My uncle moved to Mississippi last year & told us how bad it is.
THere is nothing quite like a welcome from your dogs when you come home, is there!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I'm still in a state of SHOCK over how bad the damage is from Katrina, and the fact that the majority of the town is still in shambles. I just can't believe that our country hasn't helped them rebuild more.


That is pretty sad. For a great nation, you think more could have been accomplished by now.
 
Welcome back!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry you didn't win big.........

Rita


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, welcome back! well at least you came home with some winnings!!!!! 
Very sad about the Katrina Aftermath---the places that were devastated, Mississippi, New Orleans are going to be suffering for years. 

Glad you got the wonderful greeting- but could you expect any less from the Gucci Girl. good luck with those mats.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WELCOME BACK - check out the "another puppy" thread!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

OOOHHHH I bet Gucci was thrilled to see you! I always laugh and say I know someone who really loves me....Sissy! They all laugh at me.

I don't understand why it is taking so long to rebuild after Katrina. 

Glad you had some winnings! 

Welcome Back,
Marie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll head over there now! 

Missy, my daughter just didn't brush her and she is blowing coat right now....well......whatever. lol The SAD thing was, I got to the hotel and found out that they DID TAKE DOGS! Whoever I talked to on the phone last month told me wrong 

They EVEN had "doggie room service"  I was SOOO bummed. And so was my husband because he KNEW that if I had Gucci there, I would've spent LESS time in the casino. lol ound: Drats.

But here's an FYI: MOST Hard Rock hotels and casinos are VERY dog friendly. (Under 25 lbs) They even had a "dog massage" available at the SPA!:jaw: How cool! You can get a massage with your spouse and DOG. hahaha.

I really hope someone overhauls our insurance system here in America. It is SOOOO f'd up. I complain all the time about my medical insurance, but alot of these people DID have insurance companies, but they won't PAY them until their mortgages are paid off, or other reasons. Its crazy. They still are living in FEMA trailers. Only the very rich built back quickly, and that is a minority in the area we were in.  So sad.

Gucci is being a lil' mischeivious today! She wants to chew on/tear apart everything. arghh..

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> AND, she slept on TOP of me all night! LOL I guess she wanted to make sure I didn't go anywhere, ehh?ound:


That is so cute! It is good to see you back, Kara.

And, I had heard the same thing by a couple of friends that just moved to New Orleans - so much extensive damage still. I suspect that New Orleans is probably even a bit higher on the priority list due to tourism, so it must have been pretty bad to see.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That might not get us far, Kara, but with $280 worth of Mojitos, who's gonna care. :bounce:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome back Kara.......I'm glad you had a good trip and even came out alittle ahead!That's always good.......:becky:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome Back, Kara! Glad you had a great trip and came back with winnings instead of losses! We all knew that Gucci would miss you - now it has been verified with her kisses and excitement to see you


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome back, Kara. I must say I am bitterly disappointed that you cannot finance a Club Fritos vacation in Puerto Vallarta and muchos mojitos with your big winnings! ound: 

I'm glad Gucci did just fine with the kids! It was worth the greeting you got, right?

Biscuit's coveralls came but they seem to be too big (the XL) and when I put them on him, he goes into a catatonic paralysis and has the most pitiable look on his face!! Now why he doesn't appreciate these fancy designer clothes I will never understand!:biggrin1: 

Anyhoo, I've sent away for a L and will post pix when I get it .

Also, SF Bay Group is having a Halloween Hav party at my house, and a parade! Wish you and everyone else could come!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awww, Amy!

I'm sorry they didn't fit, when I assured you they would  Baffling. I weighed Gucci last week and she's 8.5 and they fit her (amazing) but I had to adjust the straps to the shortest place and button it down to the slimmest setting at the waist. I was CERTAIN they would fit Biscuit.

My apologies! :kiss:

Julie and Michele....Yep, too bad I can't foot the trip, but I could buy a round of Mojitos! LOL, If only we could all meet  I am GLAD to be home! I missed my kiddos, baby girl, and my whole routine.

Kimberly, it was so funny! Occasionally she will rest her head on me but she did it ALL night! Slept on my legs, and then her head on my shoulder, and I woke up again and she was smothering my face!ound: I think she wanted to make sure I didn't leave.......it was really cute, but I hope its not going to be a habit.

Cathy, there is nothing better than a big welcome home  I'm sure it would've even been cuter had we not gotten in so late...but that's a whole other story of airline nightmare travel!


She had a fit when I left for the grocery store this morning, so I'm hoping I didn't set off the separation anxiety again 

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

She was nailing you down so she could rest without wondering. Ha ha!

How did she do with sleeping with your daughter? Did you ask if she slept on top of her too?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Welcome back!!

I'm glad that the insurance system here works much better! I saw an extreme home make over edition in that area, they actually didn't build just one house for one family, they actually build like a whole street! 

And with so many funds available, it's pretty amazing ppl are still living in trailers.....so sad....

What a bummer to find out you could have taken Gucci!!

But then again....that kind of a welcome back RLH you only get by having been away a while! hihihihi


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

No worries, Kara, it's not your fault or responsibility!  You just gave me your best advice. I'm actually hanging onto the XL until I get the L. The problem w/the XL is that the back legs are so long that he cannot bend his back leg at the knee and it freaks him out and he won't move. Hilarious and pathetic all at once. ound: I can't shorten the cuffs enough to make a difference because of the pocket. He has short legs and a long body. Silly boy! They are gorgeous, though, beautifully made!!!! So cute, even my DH was amused.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Suuske 

Kimberly, she didn't do well sleeping with my daughter. She was more upset at night and generally, did better during the day. Kelly said she would wake up in the morning and Gucci would be downstairs by the door.  And she wasnt' sure how long she was down there...and this happened every night. She said Gucci was "anxious" alot. I'm going to take her Snuggle bear up there tonight so hopefully she will lay on that instead of me! 

Amy, I am familiar with the *paralyzed* look. ound: In fact, she did that with the overalls. NOW, you have me wondering if the back legs are too long? lol She was walking fine in them after she "moped" for a bit. But, yes...she tends to stiffen up when I first put clothes on her until she forgets about them, 20-30 minutes later...she makes me feel like I am torchering her! haha. 

She just got her bath and is running around trying to dry what the hair dryer didnt' get, and she looks so much 'blonder'/'golder'....especially on her tail, butt and neck. I thought it would all go away? weird.

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey there! Welcome back, Kara !! I'm catching up here. 

Glad to hear you had a good time and a win is a win, though maybe not as big as you'd hoped. Congrats!

Glad to hear Gucci survived, as did you. It might be a good idea to take a few hours here and there and go out without Gucci. For her own good, really. Maybe she'll realize that you are coming back and learn that it's o.k. to be without her mama once in a while. Gosh, I know how hard it is! Been there with my kids and then again with Ricky when he was a young pup. I'm going away for a whole week in Oct., but I know that the dogs will be o.k. They have each other for company which is very helpful!

Very sad and frustrating about the situation down there.


----------

